# Spotting for a week around ovulation--normal?



## mamaley

I've never done this before, but I started lightly spotting around when I ovulated (a week ago) and it's still going on, a week later. I've had a little bit of pinching sensation around my left ovary off and on over that time. Is this reason to see an obgyn, or does this sound like ovulation spotting?


----------



## bayareamomma

I don't know if it can happen normally, but have you heard of "implantation bleeding?" This can occur if you just got pregnant. You might want to get some pee sticks.


----------



## mamaley

I thought of that, and I probably will get a hpt, but I've never heard of implantation bleeding lasting that long. But then again, who knows.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Dandy

I remember reading in Taking Charge of Your Fertility that ovulation bleeding can occur and for some women it is heavy enough to be mistaken for a light menstrual period. I have had it happen a couple of times.

"...thought to be the result of the sudden drop in estrogen just before ovulation. Because progesterone has not yet been released to sustain it, the lining often leaks a small smount of blood until the progesterone takes over." on p.65


----------



## mamaley

Dandy, thank you! Is the quote in reference to implantation, or just to random hormonal changes that sometimes occur around ovulation?


----------



## MiaMama

I had a similar issue when I was 21. At first, I was not keeping track of my cycles so I did not really realize that it was approx the time when I should have been ovulating. The discharge was kind of reddish-brown, almost like old blood. At first it was a tiny amount of spotting, but over the course of a year it increased to 2-3 days of almost low-flow, like the last day of a period. Being young, embarrassed, and clueless, I assumed my girly bits were having serious problems and went to doctor after doctor being tested for every STD under the sun. It ruined a long term-relationship I was having because I was too embarrassed about it to get intimate, or even tell my partner about the problem. FINALLY I went to a Dr. that said "oh yeah, that is ovulation spotting, perfectly normal."

My point is, it is perfectly normal and as such should probably be mentioned to people BEFORE they freak out.


----------



## mamaley

I'm still spotting, 8 days later. Mostly pink, but sometimes brown. I'm going to call the doctor tomorrow and see if they can get me in. I took a hpt Friday night, 4 days before my period is due and it was negative. I'm also having a lot of mild gas pains?


----------

